# Comment réinstaller Mail 2.0 sans réinstaller osx



## fluxlem (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

Ayant une impossibilité d'envoyer des mails avec Mail 2.o de puis mi février, la hotline d'Orange me conseille de réinstaller Mail, mais vu que je ne veux pas réinstaller tout le système ...y-a-t-il une solution pour réinstaller juste le logiciel de messagerie???

Merci de vos conseils avisés

Flux lem


----------



## totoffff (3 Avril 2008)

http://www.osxfacile.com/pacifist.html

@+


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

orange dit n''importe quoi


As tu fais les tests usuels AVANT d'envisager une reinstallation ?
( rarement utile , très rarement)

Qu'as tu fait comme mesure de diagnostic?

commence par 

-créer un compte utilisateur OSX 
et sur ce compte tester Mail

--
Et décrire le probleme


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Avril 2008)

1. Pas besoin d'utiliser Pacifist pour ré-installer Mail 2 (Tiger) => DVD d'installation>Optional Installs 

[ce n'est pas possible, vous avez des actions de ce shareware ou quoi ?] :mouais: 

2. Orange ce sont des crétins qui ne connaissent rien à Mac OS X. Tu n'as nul besoin de ré-installer Mail.

Fais correctement tes réglages smtp => smtp-msa.orange.fr et cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## fluxlem (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
Merci de vos conseils, j'ai fais la manip

Type de compte Pop
description mon nom
adresse electronique monnom@wanadoo.fr
nom complet mon nom

serveur de reception: pop.orange.fr
nom d'utilisateur Mon nom
mot de passe .............

serveur d'envoi smtp-msa.orange.fr

Et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas...

je suis sur OSX3

Peut-être dois-je redémarrer?

Fluxlem


----------



## fluxlem (3 Avril 2008)

Suite

J'ai remis le serveur orange car  smtp-msa.orange.fr, me bloque tout...je ne recevais plus rien

flux lem


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

Attends

tu es sur...panther
et tu as mail 2

pas possible
panther c'est Mail 1.3

par ailleurs 
Quel type d'entretien fais tu sur ton mac

quel 10.3?
A jour?


-- A mon avis ton truc est une affaire de réglage avancés du smtp
( le port , SSL ou pas + mode d'authentification

( je n'ai pa de compte wanadoo mais tu as des dizaines de fils qui en parlent


en attendant tu te prends un compte chez gmail
un des meilleurs du monde et leur aide pour formater sur Mail est limpide)
passer paar firefox c'est mieux pour régler le compte gmail en ligne , après ca n'a plus d'importance


----------



## fluxlem (3 Avril 2008)

Effectivement autant pour moi, c 'est mail 1.3

Sinon, changer de messagerie, cela me parait difficile, c'est pour mon amie, qui est habitué à Mail, qui n'est pas afficionada des changements informatique, pour tout dire, je n'utilise qu'entourage...

Donc, il faut que je répare ce fichu logiciel, c'est d'autant plus étonnant que depuis 2004, il fonctionnait comme un bébé, peut etre est ce du qu'elle n'a pas changé son @wanadoo.fr en orange.fr?

En tout les cas la hotline d'Orange laisse à désirer, dés que ce n'est plus une affaire de tuyau(le compte marche, avec thunderbird tout circule pour elle, mais elle préfère Mail, deplus son carnet d'adresse est bien pratique !)

Avez vous d'autres idées?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

mais tu n'as pas compris 
je ne propose pas du tout  de changer de messagerie mais d'email DANS Mail  , le temps que cette histoire soit résolue

ou definitivement car  email wanamoo  c'est assez daube

par exemple
pj 20 mo

gmail : en ligne 
 taille de la boite  plusieurs gigas, pour commencer de 3 à 6g ( ca monte tous les jours)
classement multidossiers d'un même message ( donc au pif  à la fois dans dossiers  famille fete invitation ,à relire etc)

le meilleur antispam du moment
peut même filtrer les messages du compte wanamoo ( et oui !)

et est configurable dans Mail en quelques clics
( en pop ou en imap si on veut gerer ca de differents machines et etre en synchro totale)

donne droit à des TONNES de services gratuits ( de suite bureautique à la Office,peouvant faire des trucs à la word , excel ou powerpoint,  lecteur de RSS ou page d'accueil web  perso, remplie de modules utiles( revue de presse , meteo ou ce qu'o n veut  ou mini site , ou carnet de note malin  ou tcjhatt etc etc etc)

--
par ailleurs comme DEJA dit
pas besoin de RE installer
il suffira de REPARER


----------



## fluxlem (3 Avril 2008)

Merci de tout vos conseils et finalement, c'était un problème de fichier bloquer entre les poubelles de fichier supprimer, j'ai du les vider en prenant les mails uns à uns et en  quittant à chaque fois, un problème de "plomberie" assez banal finalement ...

Flux lem


----------



## jeancourvoise (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum ! Alors voila, j'ai un petit soucis avec mail et TM. Quand je veux restaurer un mail, que je vais sur TM et que je restaure, il ne se passe rien. Je n'ai pas de rubrique "mon mac" qui s'ouvre et  je ne vois pas de mail restauré... Auriez vous une idée sur ce problème rencontré ? J'ai tout essayé, enfin, à vrai dire ps grand chose, à par essayer de restaurer et rien n'y fait... Alors je suis preneur pour tout avis éclairé !!! 
Merci de vos réponses !!!
Je suis sur imac 2,4 et j'ai un disque dur externe my book de 500 GB


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

@ fluxlem
on aurait pu regler ca autrement en vidangeant directement le ou les  fichiers  dans le finder
3 clics


hihihi


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Avril 2008)

Et bien, si c'est Mail de Panther, on n'est plus du tout dans le même cas de figure. :mouais: 

De plus, si le compte est toujours en @wanadoo.fr il faut rester avec les réglages de Wanadoo et ne pas mettre du orange.fr.

Le mieux, à mon sens, est de passer l'adresse en @orange.fr, de toute façon on continue de recevoir son courrier @wanadoo.fr sur la même boîte.


----------



## labelette (6 Juillet 2011)

Mail ne fonctionnait plus correctement alors j'ai voulu réinstaller en utilisant pacifiste 2.6.4 comme vous le conseillez. Je suis partie du cd d'installation de mon imac.

Seulement quand je veux ouvrir mail maintenant il me dit :
Impossible douvrir cette version de lapplication Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X

je suis actuellement sous 0sx10.5.8

je ne sais pas su tout comment m'y prendre là

merci


----------



## Fmparis (7 Juillet 2011)

labelette a dit:


> Mail ne fonctionnait plus correctement alors j'ai voulu réinstaller en utilisant pacifiste 2.6.4 comme vous le conseillez. Je suis partie du cd d'installation de mon imac.
> 
> Seulement quand je veux ouvrir mail maintenant il me dit :
> Impossible douvrir cette version de lapplication Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X
> ...



Salut,

"peut-être" que ton CD OS X est le Tiger et que là tu es en OS X Leo.
Donc il te faut extraire Mail de OS X Leo et non pas de ton CD Tiger.

Bonne journée


----------



## labelette (7 Juillet 2011)

Merci. j'ai que ce cd je n'ai pas l'autre les mises à jour on du se faire automatiquement car je n'ai rien réinstallé depuis un cd depuis 3 ans.

je ne sais pas comment faire pour le récupérer


----------

